# How to straighten Trichoglottis brachiata



## The Orchid Boy (Sep 26, 2013)

I got a box of 3 T. brachiata from someone in Hawaii. I only had to pay for shipping. One of them is very curved at the top. Any ideas how to straighten it without breaking it?


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Sep 27, 2013)

Here's a picture if that helps...


----------



## jtrmd (Sep 27, 2013)

I keep mine growing upright with a stake. I train it to it just like a flower spike.I also chop the top off when it gets too tall(reaches the top of the bamboo stake) and start over again.I recently went from a 3' plant back to about 8''.I have seen big plants that were twisted all over the place.That would drive me nuts.LOL!Anyone know if the stumps put off keikis after being topped off? I know a large plant starts to,but I don't need more than 1 of these.They get tossed.I would just give the bottom half away if it would produce anything worth while for someone.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 27, 2013)

Not the easiest species to grow!  Good luck.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 27, 2013)

I don't know if it's possible to straighten it, but I'd try this:
Attach a post to the bottom part. Then put 2 or 3 ties on the curved part and attach them to the post. Gradually, over a period of days/weeks, pull the ties tighter and tighter. It might eventually straighten up.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 29, 2013)

as above - VERY slowly


----------

